# Tyrolsport brake caliper stiffening kit review



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

A few may remember a discussion that we had on the board about the caliper stiffening kit from Tyrolsport. I had a few long term concerns with the sliding pins being too exposed in their original design and needing frequent servicing to prevent bind-free operation. Well, Mike at Tyrol came forward and offered to donate a prototype set of their new improved design for me to test for the community. 

The new design is elongated to provide about 1/2" of extra protection for the slide pins. They also added some nice heavy duty, heat resistant, dust covers to completely seal the kit from the elements (just like OEM). These two steps should take care of any long term concerns for daily driven cars and harsh environments in one shot. 





























I installed the kit (very easy install) and the positive feel that they offer is, not only noticeable in all type of driving, but also a nice addition to performance-oriented conditions. The best way to describe it is, it makes braking much more connected in feel and feedback. The factory sponginess in pedal feedback is replaced by a solid feel that allows the driver to control and modulate the braking with more accuracy and consistency. I give it a :thumbup: :thumbup:. For such a simple and affordable kit, great job Tyrolsport!

http://www.tyrolsport.com/brakes/tyrolsport-brake-caliper-stiffening-kit-for-vw/audi/


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

*Removal*:

1) Jack the car up, put it on stands, remove your wheels and you will have the caliper assembly exposed











2) Pull the factory stabilizing clips 











3) remove the factory dust covers 











4) remove the factory slider pins











5) push the spongy factory rubber bushings out with a screwdriver 





























*Install*:

1) insert the Tyrol bushing all the way in and secure them with the provided metal clips










2) insert the Tyrol slider pins (tightened to OEM torque specs) after coating them externally with the provided grease. I went an extra step and coated them with molybdenum disulfide to provide a permanent dry lubrication film in case the grease is broken down from excessive heat. 

3) install the Tyrol dust boots and you're done. This is what the assembly looks like with the full kit installed


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Good show as always...*

Much thanks for this writeup :beer: I have been contemplating this update for a while now, and this gives me some more motivation to move forward. Hope you had a great weekend mate!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Much thanks for this writeup :beer: I have been contemplating this update for a while now, and this gives me some more motivation to move forward. Hope you had a great weekend mate!


No problem Tony! This one is a no brainer and one of those little things that makes a positive difference in the driving experience. :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I am surprised you don't run these: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Braking/Lines/ES1310/


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Boulderhead said:


> I have been contemplating this update for a while now, and this gives me some more motivation to move forward.


Worth every penny.




Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No problem Tony! This one is a no brainer and one of those little things that makes a positive difference in the driving experience. :beer:


Agreed. The reduction in caliper deflection is outstanding on the track. When braking from 130+ to 50 with a 3200+lb car, this really helps giving much needed feed back to allow you to push deeper into the corner and lay into the binders.



18T_BT said:


> I am surprised you don't run these: http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Braking/Lines/ES1310/


Better to make custom lines to truly fit exactly without any possibility of needing zip ties or possibility of making contact with the axle. I still run factory lines at the track with very good results, no mushy pedal what so ever.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Noah, can you chime in on whether the kit Max installed is a revised version of what Verdict is currently carrying, or are they the same?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

The current version is what Max is running is the one the current one we carry. There were only a few sets of the original style without covers.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The current version is what Max is running is the one the current one we carry. There were only a few sets of the original style without covers.


:thumbup: Thanks for the quickly reply, just placed my order.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Boulderhead said:


> :thumbup: Thanks for the quickly reply, just placed my order.


:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Better to make custom lines to truly fit exactly without any possibility of needing zip ties or possibility of making contact with the axle. I still run factory lines at the track with very good results, no mushy pedal what so ever.


Same here, I never felt the need to, or noticed an improvement when fitting these to one of my cars (even when running at the track). Unless the stock lines are dry-rotted or failing, I usually don't bother.


----------



## cfdp (Jun 25, 2016)

Do these actually improve braking, or is it just the 'feel'? I would imagine the quicker response would yield overall better braking though.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

cfdp said:


> Do these actually improve braking, or is it just the 'feel'? I would imagine the quicker response would yield overall better braking though.


They're not going to reduce stopping distances if that's what you're asking.


----------



## cfdp (Jun 25, 2016)

20v master said:


> They're not going to reduce stopping distances if that's what you're asking.


Cool thanks for the answer! I'm still going to pick them up b/c I feel like I'm going to hit the person in front of me during emergency braking occurrences!


----------



## cfdp (Jun 25, 2016)

Just to update all after about a month of having installed these the brakes feel like a night and day difference (to me). They are responsive without any of the slop or mush. Well worth the $100! No noise either. I'm running all stock brakes also but they feel like a normal sports car now. Pretty easy to install also but did require a few special bits and such so just make sure you have the tools ready like I didn't when I did mine. Good thing my gf's Jetta was available


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

It's funny, I bought and installed these and didn't really notice any difference at all. Brakes still feel the same. I wonder if some cars have more wear and tear over time than others that would cause a greater impact and improvement.


----------



## cfdp (Jun 25, 2016)

hemicuda1313 said:


> It's funny, I bought and installed these and didn't really notice any difference at all. Brakes still feel the same. I wonder if some cars have more wear and tear over time than others that would cause a greater impact and improvement.


My car had just under 60k miles when I added them if that helps. The old hardware didn't look bad either and the car lived in Kansas before I bought it.


----------

